# New fetish



## Ample Pie (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm attempting to develop a new fetish. I realize it's likely a lost cause since you're probably born with them or you're not. At any rate, I'm going to try.

I'm looking for photos of owls popping balloons. It can be with their talons or beaks or by sitting on the balloon. Just owls popping balloons.

Post pix please, if you have them.

Thanks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 25, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha. Subscribing for this one.

I mean, I'm not laughing at your fetish, Rebecca. I tolerate all people. Even owl balloon popping freaks like you.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

i still like the cross-dressing guy (but only wanted to dress like a woman from the Weather channel) who liked taking pies in the face. He had a GF. I think she indulged that. 

It's a lot.


Ok, AFG, care to share that one fetish..?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

What you don't understand or respect, Rebecca, is that those of us who have struggled with hiding our owl fetish feel that this kind of thing shows a real lack of respect. We don't love the owls on balloons because we think that it's a fun little fetish, but because we are hard-wired to find the combination of a Hoot and a POP deeply arousing.

I was popping balloons with my toy owls when I was a kid. I was ashamed of it. And now you make light of it?

Thanks a lot. So much for acceptance.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> What you don't understand or respect, Rebecca, is that those of us who have struggled with hiding our owl fetish feel that this kind of thing shows a real lack of respect. We don't love the owls on balloons because we think that it's a fun little fetish, but because we are hard-wired to find the combination of a Hoot and a POP deeply arousing.
> 
> I was popping balloons with my toy owls when I was a kid. I was ashamed of it. And now you make light of it?
> 
> Thanks a lot. So much for acceptance.



What if the owls are fat? Helps or hinders?


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a fudge fetish. I like to watch men wax themselves with liquid fudge (you know, the form before it sets up?! When the temperature is like 200 F?!) 

I think I can get into the owls though. I am working on pics. But yeah...do these owls need to be as fat as possible without being immobile?!


----------



## ripley (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> ...we are hard-wired to find the combination of a Hoot and a POP deeply arousing.



Waxy you killed me!  (Tried to rep you but couldn't yet.)


Am I the only one who googled to try to find images?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> What if the owls are fat? Helps or hinders?



Oh god yes it helps. Like Yankee said, fat as possible while still mobile. They have to be able to sit on the balloons.


----------



## cammy (Jul 25, 2007)

View attachment 23491


I have a "Hello Kitty" balloon and there's a noisy owl in my hood - I'll set the balloon out tonight and if it's popped in the a.m., I'll let you know.


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 25, 2007)

This is gonna be a _hot_ thread. I can't wait until the Top 3 Biggest Owl Poppers threads spawn off of it. 

View attachment owl.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 25, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Just owls popping balloons.





Waxwing said:


> What you don't understand or respect, Rebecca, is that those of us who have struggled with hiding our owl fetish feel that this kind of thing shows a real lack of respect.



You think you're hiding? What about the owls, being objectified so?






unf unf unf amirite?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 25, 2007)

It's good to know that I'm not alone Rebecca. I'm mostly into sandpipers and leg pecking nowadays... 

fa_man_stan


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

ripley said:


> Waxy you killed me!  (Tried to rep you but couldn't yet.)
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who googled to try to find images?



I got her for ya.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Owls, pops, hoots and licking, don't forget the licking! Processing, processing, processing.......


How's this for a nexus of those things? (for those of us over 30 maybe....)


The Tootsie Pop Owl.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Owls, pops, hoots and licking, don't forget the licking! Processing, processing, processing.......
> 
> 
> How's this for a nexus of those things? (for those of us over 30 maybe....)
> ...



Spanky, what do you think sparked my interest? Oh the hours I would spent lying in front of the TV just to catch a glimpse of him.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> This is gonna be a _hot_ thread. I can't wait until the Top 3 Biggest Owl Poppers threads spawn off of it.



jesus! that's a combo Owl *AND* Balloon!

Wait, did you hear that noise? It was Waxy, falling over dead with a thud.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> It was Waxy, falling over dead with a thud


and no....



pants


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> and no....
> 
> 
> 
> pants



THAT IS NOT the correct usage of Pants.

that's it. i'm going to have to give a lesson in Pants, I see. 

*disgusted sigh*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> THAT IS NOT the correct usage of Pants.
> 
> that's it. i'm going to have to give a lesson in Pants, I see.
> 
> *disgusted sigh*



***ANNOUNCMENT***

JES' INFORMAL CLASS ON USE OF "PANTS"
JULY 27, 2007 5:15 - 5:20PM (HAPPY HOUR), DIRTY FRANKS BAR, 11TH AND PINE. 

PRICE: $10.00 OR TWO BEERS. 










pants, vagina, penis et al


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Spanky, what do you think sparked my interest? Oh the hours I would spent lying in front of the TV just to catch a glimpse of him.




Remember how many licks it took??


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ***ANNOUNCMENT***
> 
> JES' INFORMAL CLASS ON USE OF "PANTS"
> JULY 27, 2007 5:15 - 5:20PM (HAPPY HOUR), DIRTY FRANKS BAR, 11TH AND PINE.
> ...


 

That's my kind of party. See "Favorite Beer" thread for preferred choice of brewsky.


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> ***ANNOUNCMENT***
> 
> JES' INFORMAL CLASS ON USE OF "PANTS"
> JULY 27, 2007 5:15 - 5:20PM (HAPPY HOUR), DIRTY FRANKS BAR, 11TH AND PINE.
> ...



It's funny cuz it's true.

And I WILL be at Dirty Frank's later. But that's only because I'm there now. I'm always there. 

I live there.
*secret shame*


Ok, where do I hold the class? I'll have a lot of students. the C'house is the obvious choice.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> That's my kind of party. See "Favorite Beer" thread for preferred choice of brewsky.



This is a serious class, dear. 

You are still in college, if I remember (just graduated??). Maybe the lines between class and bars is a bit blurred then.  






/beer
//more beer


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Remember how many licks it took??



usually about 5 minutes' worth. 

Sometimes less (yay!), sometimes more (boo!)


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Remember how many licks it took??



Every day, Spanky. Every day.





(ps the answer is 3)


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Every day, Spanky. Every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!

<And you have moved into first place on my Favorite UC Berkeley Alumni list!>


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> usually about 5 minutes' worth.
> 
> Sometimes less (yay!), sometimes more (boo!)



Talk about pitching YOU a softball....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

If we can pop the balloons with hairbrushes instead, I'm so in.......:smitten:


@ Jes... I prefer FAT hairbrushes


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> et al


Is that what you call yours? How crude.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Is that what you call yours? How crude.



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## This1Yankee (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> This is a serious class, dear.
> 
> You are still in college, if I remember (just graduated??). Maybe the lines between class and bars is a bit blurred then.
> 
> ...


 

AHEM. I am 24 in 21 days. NOT a recent college graduate. Thank you very much...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Is that what you call yours? How crude.



Dirty man talk is sooo hot though......:wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 25, 2007)

So yeah, there was this dude, right, and he had dirt on him, ya know?

Yeah.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> we are hard-wired to find the combination of a Hoot and a POP deeply arousing.


 And ye, thus were launched a thousand rap songs...


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> And ye, thus were launched a thousand rap songs...



now i'm picturing the fat owls popping and locking. and i so wish I wasn't.


----------



## ukchublette (Jul 25, 2007)

*I had nothing witty to say but found an owl lol * 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 25, 2007)

Stop pooping in my thread and make with the owl and balloon photos.

btw, No, you're not the only one to try to google up such photos--I did as well.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> AHEM. I am 24 in 21 days. NOT a recent college graduate. Thank you very much...



<thinking quickly> 

I meant grad school. 

Whew! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Jul 25, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> So yeah, there was this dude, right, and he had dirt on him, ya know?
> 
> Yeah.



No, she means when were acting all "cawky" an' shit, ya know??


----------



## Pookie (Jul 25, 2007)

A balloon, that is an owl, and can therefore pop it's self... interesting side to this fetish....


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

Pookie said:


> A balloon, that is an owl, and can therefore pop it's self... interesting side to this fetish....



You absolutely win.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 25, 2007)

Jes said:


> now i'm picturing the fat owls popping and locking. and i so wish I wasn't.



Ain't no half steppin'.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> You absolutely win.




LMAO.... why thank you :bow: I'm good at this fetish business :batting:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Ain't no half steppin'.



"I like to sing-a, about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a; I like to sing-a"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Stop pooping in my thread and make with the owl and balloon photos.



Don't get snippy with me missy...... I'll get my hairbrush out on you......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2007)

Spanky said:


> No, she means when were acting all "cawky" an' shit, ya know??




OoOOoOoOoOo you're such a dirty man....:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 25, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't get snippy with me missy...... I'll get my hairbrush out on you......




No hairbrushes, just owls popping balloons.


Waxwing said:


> You absolutely win.



This image SO does not win. Okay, so it's meant to be Hedwig and the company that makes them makes some really rockin' balloon stuff, but it is not an owl popping a balloon. It's a balloon being an owl. Not the same, not nearly has hot, and not at all full of win (sofarasmyfetishgoes).


----------



## Jes (Jul 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> "I like to sing-a, about the moon-a and the June-a and the spring-a; I like to sing-a"



it's like the Unk/Fosse mashup----which I literally watched 50 times today, if not more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> No hairbrushes, just owls popping balloons.
> 
> 
> This image SO does not win. Okay, so it's meant to be Hedwig and the company that makes them makes some really rockin' balloon stuff, but it is not an owl popping a balloon. It's a balloon being an owl. Not the same, not nearly has hot, and not at all full of win (sofarasmyfetishgoes).




*paddles Rebecca with a big, FAT hairbrush for being so contrary* 



Yeah, you know you loved it.....  :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *paddles Rebecca with a big, FAT hairbrush for being so contrary*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know you loved it.....  :kiss2: :batting:



Actually I'd prefer it if you'd bite me. And, no, I'm not being rude--I really like to be bitten.

But this thread is about OWLS popping BALLOOOOONS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Actually I'd prefer it if you'd bite me. And, no, I'm not being rude--I really like to be bitten.
> 
> But this thread is about OWLS popping BALLOOOOONS.




Now I want to bite the head off of your owl.....


</jealous>


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2007)

knock yourself out, GreenOne


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

mossystate said:


> knock yourself out, GreenOne




First nudes and now this..... oh, you temptress....:wubu: :smitten: :batting: :shocked:



***only a few of those brushes were FAT though...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I can ask this in a place like this that's less judgmental. Do you all think seeing purple balloons being popped is hotter than other colors? Also, what's the hottest owl species? Does it make a difference if they're endangered or not?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> First nudes and now this..... oh, you temptress....:wubu: :smitten: :batting: :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ***only a few of those brushes were FAT though...




* picks up the brushes and throws them at her*....there..make you 'feel' something?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2007)

mossystate said:


> * picks up the brushes and throws them at her*....there..make you 'feel' something?




I won't say here in the open what you just made me do.....:blush: :batting:


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2007)

sometimes i make my owl dress up like a pregnant tori spelling.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Jes said:


> sometimes i make my owl dress up like a pregnant tori spelling.



It's not nice to mock other people's fetishes. I won't ask you about what you do at home, and you won't ask me about when Tori and I have tea, ok?


----------



## mango (Jul 26, 2007)

*Does this get you off??






hehe

 *


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Does this get you off??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a pooping owl?


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 26, 2007)

best of all worlds?


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2007)

mango said:


> *Does this get you off??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm typing with one wing over here!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 26, 2012)

BTW: Still looking for relevant images.


----------



## prplecat (May 26, 2012)

Pin not included.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2012)

Ample Pie said:


> BTW: Still looking for relevant images.










These owls just had sex.....on top of a balloon.


----------

